# U.K. Banks threaten customers to close their accounts if they don't wear masks



## Deleted User (Jan 14, 2021)

Refusing service is one thing, but closing their account is extreme.

Source: https://www.mirror.co.uk/money/barclays-santander--natwest-update-23314083

I never thought I'd read this although it's not surprising since banks can be rather sketchy, an example; HSBC themselves were in the laundering-money business and maybe still are. First, it was the media that I lost trust for and now, it's beginning to be with banks pulling this shit as it shows they can do more or less anything.

Another example of shady bank business is the Portuguese bank BES which has been rebranded as "Novo Banco" (English: "New Bank" yeah, seriously) whom stole people's money and their savings. This article by Forbes seems to cover it decently.


----------



## satel (Jan 14, 2021)

covid laws the age of tyranny


next it will be the vaccine. no vaccine no bank account


----------



## james50a (Jan 14, 2021)

seems reasonable to me tbh


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 14, 2021)

james50a said:


> seems reasonable to me tbh


How is that reasonable? It's going from 0 to 100.

Reasonable would be to refuse service, not close a person's account which can dramatically affect their life.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



satel said:


> covid laws the age of tyranny
> 
> 
> next it will be the vaccine. no vaccine no bank account


In Ireland they have an app which allows a person to go to different places so you're about right. Still, under the UNESCO declaration they can't deny people their rights, but what do we see here? They're trying to close people's accounts.

By now everyone knows masks are mandatory to wear when in establishments. So, there's nothing reasonable about closing a person's account, it's more like a trap to make them lose everything he/she has.


----------



## seany1990 (Jan 14, 2021)

Good
Fuck anti-maskers


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Jan 14, 2021)

seany1990 said:


> Good
> Fuck anti-maskers



I agree. Why should myself or anyone else have to worry about going into their bank and possibly being infected by someone that refuses to wear a mask?


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 14, 2021)

satel said:


> covid laws the age of tyranny


ah yes, 
I guess wearing clothes is also tyranny...
Wait, this just in.
Wearing clothes is a social responsibility...
Hey wait! isn't wearing a mask a social responsibility too? to prevent you and your peers from getting sick?


----------



## Plasmaster09 (Jan 14, 2021)

yeah idk why anyone's mad at this
the ONLY valid excuse for not wearing a mask is a legitimate medical one- and considering that a medical condition so serious that just wearing a mask makes it impossible for you to breathe or function would be so serious as to keep you hospitalized with or WITHOUT one (there's even videos of people with asthma and whatnot doing MARATHONS wearing a mask to prove it's a load of crap), it's safe to say anyone complaining about having to wear a mask in public is spouting bs

oh, and while we're at it, same goes for vaccines
unless you have some condition that makes it fundamentally unsafe, or a history of having major adverse reactions to vaccines for similar diseases, *there is no fucking excuse*
don't endanger yourself and everyone around you because you're either scared of needles and/or let a deific imaginary friend govern your basic life choices
or, for that matter, *if you're so fucking stupid you actually believe antivaxx bullshit*


----------



## Seliph (Jan 14, 2021)

That's pretty funny lmao. 
I think that's great so long as they make sure to provide masks at the entrance for people who may have genuinely forgotten to bring their mask or something. They may already be doing that anyway tbh.


----------



## satel (Jan 14, 2021)

the vaccine is not to cure covid,it's to kill billions of unwanted people, you want to take this poison vaccine then go ahead but do not tell others to do so.


----------



## Seliph (Jan 14, 2021)

satel said:


> the vaccine is not to cure covid,it's to kill billions of unwanted people, you want to take this poison vaccine then go ahead but do not tell others to do so.


Really? The vaccine kills you??? Sign me the fuck up buddy


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 14, 2021)

Seliph said:


> Really? The vaccine kills you??? Sign me the fuck up buddy


one of my partners would want that too!
I better make sure they don't know about it.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 14, 2021)

satel said:


> the vaccine is not to cure covid,it's to kill billions of unwanted people, you want to take this poison vaccine then go ahead but do not tell others to do so.


your tinfoil hat is slipping


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 14, 2021)

Bladexdsl said:


> you'd expect murica to do something like this instead


probably to a 3rd world country that is considering or going in the direction of not capitalism.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



satel said:


> the vaccine is not to cure covid,it's to kill billions of unwanted people, you want to take this poison vaccine then go ahead but do not tell others to do so.


So I ask, what would be the point of that?
What's the point of killing billions of people?
I mean, last time I checked companies want your money. Gotta keep you a reoccurring *consumer*
Also Let's not forget, most people are the bottom 90% which makes up the work force. Which could ya know...
*tank the economy*


----------



## Plasmaster09 (Jan 14, 2021)

monkeyman4412 said:


> probably to a 3rd world country that is considering or going in the direction of not capitalism.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


There's no point. Antivaxxers aren't just stupid, they're also too stupid to realize that no company in their right mind would want to kill their own customer base en masse.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 14, 2021)

Plasmaster09 said:


> There's no point. Antivaxxers aren't just stupid, they're also too stupid to realize that no company in their right mind would want to kill their own customer base en masse.


_this isn't your average day stupid
this is... advanced stupid_


(if it's not clear, I'm agreeing with ya. I hope you notice the reference.)


----------



## Plasmaster09 (Jan 14, 2021)

monkeyman4412 said:


> _this isn't your average day stupid
> this is... advanced stupid_
> 
> 
> (if it's not clear, I'm agreeing with ya. I hope you notice the reference.)


"You're not just wrong..."
https://i.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/newsfeed/000/992/920/dc2.gif


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 14, 2021)

Plasmaster09 said:


> "You're not just wrong..."
> https://i.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/newsfeed/000/992/920/dc2.gif


Lol cat in the hat.



At least his hat isn't made out of tinfoil


----------



## satel (Jan 14, 2021)

you have no right calling anyone stupid just because they don't see what is happening in the world the same way you do. my point is go take the vaccine if you are even serious about taking it just do not encourage others to take it. it's none of your business & you are not responsible for their health if or when something bad happens to them from taking it.


----------



## Hells Malice (Jan 14, 2021)

Boesy said:


> How is that reasonable? It's going from 0 to 100.
> 
> Reasonable would be to refuse service, not close a person's account which can dramatically affect their life.



You mean like how their retarded anti-mask mindset could dramatically affect the life of people they infect?

Anti-maskers are selfish dipshits. There is literally 0 reason to refuse to wear a mask other than pure selfishness. Unless explicitly excused by a medical professional, at which point you probably shouldn't be in public to begin with.


----------



## Plasmaster09 (Jan 14, 2021)

satel said:


> you have no right calling anyone stupid just because they don't see what is happening in the world the same way you do. my point is go take the vaccine if you are even serious about taking it just do not encourage others to take it. it's none of your business & you are not responsible for their health if or when something bad happens to them from taking it.


you do realize that not taking a vaccine doesn't just endanger you, right?
it endangers anyone near you, especially those that might have LEGITIMATE medical reasons for not getting vaccinated.
not only are you fucking stupid, you're potentially dangerous.


----------



## satel (Jan 14, 2021)




----------



## D34DL1N3R (Jan 14, 2021)

satel said:


> [/MEDIA]




I only watched that one but ... lmfao. They forgot about asymptomatic spreaders. They also showed the wrong kind of N95 masks. Great source. I can't imagine the other two are a trove of useful information especially considering one is from  Rune Fardal. "A Norwegian conspiracy theorist, crackpot anti-feminist men's rights activist and "anti-globalist" who has lately turned to the Christian right, despite not showing any previous interest in religion. He is described as one of the most notorious/ruthless activists against child welfare services in Norway. He also falsely claims to be a "doctor" and psychologist despite having no relevant qualifications, has served time in prison for harassment and fraud, and likes to diagnose his opponents with personality disorders. The latter habit is the result of his own traumatic experience of being diagnosed as such by real doctors and psychologists."  The other is from Sky News Australia. A right wing outlet known to publish conspiracy theories.

You're going to have to be better. A LOT better.


----------



## Lostbhoy (Jan 14, 2021)

The article linked only says banks reserve the right to close accounts of aggressive, threatening and violent customers which has always been the case....it does not say they will do so if customers refuse to wear a mask but can refuse entry....which they should also do if the transaction in question is not of an emergency and discourage people to try go into the bank in the first place. I actually had this conversation with a branch manager today as i frequent banks in my job for servicing their equipment. 

Besides, most transactions can be done at an atm and not require access to the branch at all.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 15, 2021)

Aggression I can see being a valid reason. As such that is miscasting the situation.

Simply refusing to wear one... that would be harsh. Not least of all because it seems most people can't wear one (never mind the efficacy of many ones I see in ideal conditions) in a way that will do any good to them or others.

If people enjoy their little muzzles then so it goes.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 15, 2021)

i never really trusted banks, the idea of someone else being in possesion of your money always seemed too risky for me


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 15, 2021)

Azerus_Kun said:


> i never really trusted banks, the idea of someone else being in possesion of your money always seemed too risky for me


There are reasons to dodge banks, however there does come a time where under the mattress risks your stupid druggy neighbours/kids/relatives/friends, or the house burning down.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 15, 2021)

Azerus_Kun said:


> i never really trusted banks, the idea of someone else being in possesion of your money always seemed too risky for me


Someone I call uncle buried his savings and it was a good idea, moreso than under the mattress or in a food can.

Not going to fool myself thinking banks are really that reliable. I used to think that of the media and look how they turned out.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 15, 2021)

Boesy said:


> Someone I call uncle buried his savings and it was a good idea, moreso than under the mattress or in a food can.
> 
> Not going to fool myself thinking banks are really that reliable. I used to think that of the media and look how they turned out.


i have this problem that here government gives a Tax discount for debit cards to incentivise their use (used to be you'd pay 18% VAT instead of 22%, now it's 20% instead of 22%) and people think i'm paranoid for prefering the freedom of cash over a meager discount


----------



## Taleweaver (Jan 16, 2021)

So, erm... Is this another 'I totally misread an article, drew wrong conclusions and now want to share that with everyone' thread? I can't find anything in that article about threats... Just about taking measures if customers disobey the law (so basically what @Lostbhoy said). Drastic? Yes. But if I'm honest, I'm surprised that uk banks are even allowed to be open for public right now to begin with. Aren't you in a very strict lockdown right now? 

Also... They're banks. Literally every bank I've been to had locks that can be remotely opened for customers. They can (and probably do) leave the door locked when you approach without a mask. So those entering a bank and then actively removing their masks are already doing more than 'just' not wearing masks. 



satel said:


> you have no right calling anyone stupid just because they don't see what is happening in the world the same way you do. my point is go take the vaccine if you are even serious about taking it just do not encourage others to take it. it's none of your business & you are not responsible for their health if or when something bad happens to them from taking it.


We treat adults like adults. Act childish and you will be treated as such.

Like it or not, but public health is a public issue. You do not get permission to spread lies because you're too stupid to see the dangers in what you're telling others. 


Also : go ahead and call me stupid back if that strokes your ego. I don't say this stuff for the lulz but because it's important. I tell my 1-year old a firm 'no' whenever she is attempting something harmful (like trying to eat a battery). I'm telling you the same. Sorry for your personal beliefs. If it really was just you, I'd leave you to your false belief, but again : it's public health,so a public issue.

Read some articles about the consequences of actual covid - 19 for a change. This isn't some hypothetical make belief that doesn't harm anyone but a very dangerous disease that threatens our entire species (okay, that's a bit hyperbolic... But I assure you it's no joke).


----------



## zeroultima6 (Jan 16, 2021)

Closing bank accounts is a big harsh, some people don't think outside the box like going bankless if you know what i mean, but its not an option for some.


----------



## Taleweaver (Jan 16, 2021)

Come to think of it...what's the threat, really? With a little preparation, it sounds awesome.

Me: *goes into bank without mask*
Cleric: whoa! I need you to put on a mask, mate.
Me: ...and what if I refuse? I've heard you're closing my account. Will you? Please? 
Cleric: erm...yes?
Me: awesome! My number is <number>!
Cleric: *checks* ...you and your girlfriend have a mortgage of north of 200'000 euros to pay back in the next twenty years. 
Me: yup. So...again: do you REALLY want to close my account? 


Yeah, I know: there'd be a mad rush to the bank by home owners if you cancel out your mortgages that way. So that's extremely unlikely. But at the same time: for many people, banks are more eager to keep their accounts open than vice versa.


----------



## ut2k4master (Jan 16, 2021)

Taleweaver said:


> Come to think of it...what's the threat, really? With a little preparation, it sounds awesome.
> 
> Me: *goes into bank without mask*
> Cleric: whoa! I need you to put on a mask, mate.
> ...


thats not how it works. youd just get warnings then and would end up paying a lot more potentially


----------



## Jayro (Jan 16, 2021)

You have those maskless dickshits over there too, huh? I thought us Americans were the only dipshits not to wear masks, because of "our freedumbs". I'm cheering on the UK banks, fuck those selfish maskless losers.


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 16, 2021)

Seems very reasonable to me, and for any business really.

>Walk into a business and get asked to do something that will not negatively affect you in any way and requires zero effort  for a few minutes
>refuse to do so putting the employees and patrons of the business at risk for no reason
>Business does not want to do business with you any further and closes your account

Fuck you anti maskers, seriously, just go and fuck yourselves.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 16, 2021)

p1ngpong said:


> Fuck you anti maskers, seriously, just go and fuck yourselves.



Same to the other Fraction....


----------



## Jayro (Jan 16, 2021)

p1ngpong said:


> Fuck you anti maskers, seriously, just go and fuck yourselves.


Absolutely. They're selfish as hell.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 16, 2021)

Jayro said:


> Absolutely. They're selfish as hell.


Other Fraction not...sure.....


----------



## Jayro (Jan 16, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> Other Fraction not...sure.....


I'm 100% pro-mask, 100% anti-dipshit.


----------



## notimp (Jan 16, 2021)

Boesy said:


> Refusing service is one thing, but closing their account is extreme.


Hey, its just them exercising their own rules on their own property... 

Corporate rules for civic populations are tight!  *sarc*

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



satel said:


>



First video should be outdated and fake news by now. While wearing masks wrongly might increase your own infection risk (dont touch in the middle to 'adjust' and wash hands more often, dont reuse without washing them), cloth and surgical masks, largely benefit the other people around you. Also the 'other people might need them more' argument doesnt count for cloth and surgical masks (which most western countries dont have a distribution problem with), but only for FFP2 masks and above (N95, ...). which medical personal needs, and elderly people might want to wear, who are under higher risk of more severe outcomes.

So...

ehm,

yeah.

Also - dont wear them before you show symptoms is outdated as well - because you are infectious without symptoms (a few days before symptoms kick in), and some people dont even show extensive symptoms, so they might not know that they have it and infect others.

That said - Australia outside of cities does have a very low population density - and not much of a Covid problem right now (no winter, having been able to contain Covid 19 otherwise... see https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/country/australia ), US f.e. doesnt have that luck.

So procurement of mask might not have ramped up, like in other countries.


----------



## Milenko (Jan 16, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> Other Fraction not...sure.....



I can't fucking even


----------



## SG854 (Jan 16, 2021)

monkeyman4412 said:


> ah yes,
> I guess wearing clothes is also tyranny...
> Wait, this just in.
> Wearing clothes is a social responsibility...
> Hey wait! isn't wearing a mask a social responsibility too? to prevent you and your peers from getting sick?


It is tyranny. I want to run around naked like our ancestors. Free and wild.


----------



## satel (Jan 16, 2021)

everyone is entitled to their own opinion,my opinion is this world is run by very evil murderers whose intention from this man made plandemic is to inject deadly vaccine into certain unwanted people & nations as they're preparing the world for the (NWO). your president,king or what ever is either working for them or just a puppet controlled by them. these certain rich families for example the rothschild or rockerfeller control the entire west & use it as a tool to kill,rob & oppress other nations for many decades. 
anyway if you don't see this covid issue as a plandemic you are 1 of 3 , dangerously stupid or one of them or the same as them. 

no more replies from me in this thread. time will tell if i was wrong or right but at least i did not advice anyone to take a rushed vaccine created by criminals which also can't be sued if or when things go wrong.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 16, 2021)

satel said:


> everyone is entitled to their own opinion


But not every opinion is weighed equally. Some have facts weighing behind them, some do not.


satel said:


> my opinion is this world is run by very evil murderers whose intention from this man made plandemic


Nice spelling for pandemic.
Second, there's more than plenty evidence that overwhelms the idea that it was man made. Aka, it's not man made.


satel said:


> as they're preparing the world for the (NWO).


Oh boy... this bullshit. If I had 2 dollars for every conspiracy theory I've read or seen. I'm sure I would be able to make more than just rent.


satel said:


> your president,king or what ever is either working for them or just a puppet controlled by them.


Is the CIA this supposed one pulling the strings? My point being, nearly every first world country likely doesn't have anyone pulling strings. If anything, it's the united states pulling strings on third world countries, specifically the cia.

But as I'm going to state, no, there isn't some shadow organization that is somehow in control of every single government. We don't live in 1984. If anything really, it would be the fact that power has been consolidated into companies, not governments.
This video could be a nice intro into the issue.




satel said:


> these certain rich families for example the rothschild or rockerfeller control the entire west & use it as a tool to kill,rob & oppress other nations for many decades.


How can one be so far and so close at the same time?
Rich families in a capitalist society do have a fuck ton of power. I'll go as far as to say attempting to minuplate the masses so they can continue to get money (after all, isn't that what advertising is? You can advertise shit, and people will buy it up. (cough cough gamer girl bathwater is more than enough proof))
However killing? Likely the exact opposite. They want the bottom 90% to live. Just in horrible conditions and hours we really aren't supposed to work under so we can't bother to resist slumping into the couch and being a consumer.

the reason I'm responding is to hopefully to turn you away from conspiracy theories and something more grounded.


----------



## notimp (Jan 16, 2021)

This has gone too dark...  So let me cheer you up with these words, and then know you (plural) down again with the following video:

Future:


----------

